# 2/22/2012 Speckled Trout



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

With the winds layed down and the water slick calm you have a dilemma in south Louisiana. 
Great marsh fishing coupled with horrendous gnats.

I opted to stay a little closer to home and pull out my trout fishing gear.
I called a two guys I owed a trip to and we went straight to the Lake Pontchartrain Causeway in Mandeville.

I trolled pink/gold rattletraps with b-2 squid trailers in pink for 6 hours. 75 trout that weighed 170 lbs later we called it a day. The size of fish being caught right now is second to none. No real big fish but several over 4. 

Should be a great spring for numbers and size of trout.
Enjoy,
Capt. Tristan Daire
985 630 3892


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thats ridiculous to keep that much trout.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Thats ridiculous to keep that much trout.


no chit why would you do that!!!
because you can....there was another clown on here asking about trout in one of regional sections , so i pm'd him with some helpful advise on where/what to do. next thing he sends me pix of 30"+ gators AT the cleaining tables..
NEVER AGAIN you must be joking 

LA needs to tighten its grip on this crap!

-a


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice catch.. I may have to talk to my buddy and head out there in his boat. 

As keeping everything, most that I see in Lafitte keep everything. I hardly keep anything. Im not refering to CaptianTD as one who keeps everything, Im just talking about what I've seen in Lafitte.


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Guys,

Please feel free to comment on anything I post. But at the same time remember some things: I am a full time guide in Louisiana where numbers are king. I am fortunate enough to run 90% of my trips fly fishing where of course we catch and release everything. But in the spring when the redfish enter transition from the fringe to the interior ponds and they become less predicatable or the gants make it impossible to fish for them, I am forced to guide speckled trout to make a living. I do not  like running numbers of fish day in and day out either. In Louisiana the legal limit is 25/person and clients in this neck of the woods know that. We are fortunate enough to have numbers like this year in and out and that is why conventional tackle guides here can make a living.  

Furthermore, trust me what anglers take from the water has little effect on fish populations in Louisiana. Studies show it is less than 10% of the yearly population. 

While I know this is a predominately Florida based forum, keep in mind there are many different opinions on fishing and what is right. Lets try to keep from bashing reports. There are many things I read and do not agree with but that is no reason to run down anyone. 

Thank You,
Capt. Tristan Daire
985 630 3892


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like a good day of fishing. I think a lot of people fail to realize what you stated about the bag limits and harvesting fish in numbers. I myself am usually a catch and release fisherman, but I do keep a couple fish every now and then. Now to think, how many fish are commercially harvested and sold to retail stores and restaurants that Im sure most of us enjoy on a regular basis. Like you said, it's not your forte, but it's what you have to do sometimes to keep your career and youre not breaking any laws.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

You know at first I was a little upset to see that as well because I am like FlatsFinaddict 100%, but then I thought about if I was in Capt TD's shoes. Well if that's the way I had pay my bills and supply for my family due to the local pop knowing the bag limit, then that's what I would do also. It's not breaking any laws and I am sure it doesn't happen every single day. I sure its beneficial for his business because his clients had such a great day on the water and they are gonna tell their friends about it who want to have a good day of fishing as well. So good on ya Capt TD, keep up the good work.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I've lived in florida and louisiana and they are worlds apart when it comes to fishing limits and attitudes on taking home fish.  For those of you who have not fished here, what capt. TD did is legal and the norm in La.  You don't always limit out, but there is an abundance of fish and the stock is very healthy even with the 25fish/per person/per day limit. We also tend to have better tasting trout up here and it is sought after for table fare so it won't go to waste.   That said, capt, TD is mostly a catch and release redfish guide who contributes frequently to the site...the bashing is undeserved!
Tight lines


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Three legal limits of trout and 2 trolls. Nice day of fishing Capt.


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

i agree with lamarsh. Also it's pointless to fish without a plan to keep some. you would only be out there to hurt fish and possibly kill them. Trout are especially fragile fish.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey if the limit is 25 per person per day, keep 25 per person, good on ya.

I know one thing though, I would hate to lug around the cooler you have take with ya to keep that many lol.


Alex


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

> i agree with lamarsh. Also it's pointless to fish without a plan to keep some. you would only be out there to hurt fish and possibly kill them. Trout are especially fragile fish.


Exactly, I cant count how many slot trout Ive kept just due to torn tissue/jaws.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great day of fishing in LA....I live in Florida so it doesn't really effect me. No laws broken. The stocks in LA must be very good. Now if that picture had been from Florida.....I would have a little something to say about it.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> Great day of fishing in LA....I live in Florida so it doesn't really effect me.  No laws broken.  The stocks in LA must be very good.  Now if that picture had been from Florida.....I would have a little something to say about it.



The numbers here are good. 

It's good to see the population coming back since they opened up the levee.


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about what someone types online capt. They also may not have known where you fish out of. If specks were my thing I'd make a call and fly on over!.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I have fished with TD. He is a stand up guy. No laws were broken and that's how Louisiana fishes. I grew up in LA and the fishery is a different world. 
It really dawned on me when I noticed all the cleaning stations had power outlets for fillets knives. At first I chuckled and then realize in Florida you can't keep enough to justify a electric knife.
I sure some of us have jobs others may not agree with but he follows the laws. 
Thank for the post TD.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice catch!
What many people fail to realize (especially those azzhats in Washington) is that conservation often means harvesting. I'd hate to have to clean that many fish though


----------

